# "EXKLUSIVINTERVIEW MIT TYLER "SUPER T" KLASSEN TEIL 1 JETZT ONLINE"



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

ICH WILL DAS ULTIMATIVE FREERIDE-FILMSEGMENT SCHAFFEN  ETWAS, WAS MAN NICHT WIEDERHOLEN KANN sagt Tyler "Super T" Klassen im Interview mit Phil Claus von BIKEACTION über seine Ziele als Freerider.


Während des Willingen Bike Festivals 2004 hatte Phil Claus die Gelegenheit, sich mit Race Face Team Rider Tyler Super T Klassen in lockerer Atmosphäre über seine Zukunftspläne zu unterhalten. Tyler nutzte die Gelegenheit, den Lesern der BIKEACTION Homepage einiges über sich selbst mitzuteilen, Dinge, die man nicht in herkömmlichen Interviews erfährt


Das vollständige Interview kannst Du hier lesen


----------

